# a tenugui related favor from our customers who have them



## JBroida (Jan 24, 2017)

Hey guys, the company we work with for tenugui asked us if we could send them pictures of our customers with their tenugui. If you have some tenugui from us, snap a pic of how you use them and send them our way [email protected]


----------



## foody518 (Jan 24, 2017)

Even if they're just being house/furniture decorations?


----------



## JBroida (Jan 24, 2017)

foody518 said:


> Even if they're just being house/furniture decorations?



Yeah... that would be great


----------



## JBroida (Jan 28, 2017)

bump... sara says i need to get everything to her before next friday if any of you guys have time for additonal pictures. Thanks.


----------



## daveb (Jan 28, 2017)

Lousy camera. Blame the lens, not the guy behind it. Email coming.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jan 31, 2017)

JBroida said:


> bump... sara says i need to get everything to her before next friday if any of you guys have time for additonal pictures. Thanks.



I should be able to get something within the next couple of days. My plan was to use like daveb as a decoration, or as a backdrop for pictures. I haven't put mine up yet as I'm unsure where I want it so will have to do the latter option.


----------

